# USG Drywall Grid or hat channel/cold roll?



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

For you guys that do metal framing, what do you prefer to do your suspended hard-lid drywall ceilings with when you have a large open room. I usually do opt.2, but after I saw a time comparision on USG's website, I'm leaning towards opt1. on my next project.

1. - USG drywall grid suspended by 12 gauge wire

2. - 7/8" hat channel every 24"o.c. screwed into 1-1/2" 16 gauge cold roll channels, suspended by 8 gauge wire.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> For you guys that do metal framing, what do you prefer to do your suspended hard-lid drywall ceilings with when you have a large open room. I usually do opt.2, but after I saw a time comparision on USG's website, I'm leaning towards opt1. on my next project.
> 
> 1. - USG drywall grid suspended by 12 gauge wire
> 
> 2. - 7/8" hat channel every 24"o.c. screwed into 1-1/2" 16 gauge cold roll channels, suspended by 8 gauge wire.


 Have lots of experience with opt. 1 so cant give much input on opt.2 . First time doing RMX (opt.1) was a bit of a learning experience but get the hang of pretty quick especially if you have any experience in steel stud fmg or susp. clgs. One thing to look out for is lighting plan, take time to find a layout that works and keepr square:yes:


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

I've framed large ceilings with both systems and given the choice I'd rather go with the grid or Rigid X.
Hat channel is a thing of the past and is kind of a bitch to keep on layout when framing large areas. 
I love me some Rigid X. 
Don't tell anyone but I'd frame Rigid X for free for fun...


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

is the Rigid X the same as the Drywall Mains used in a USG drywall grid system? Wouldn't it be easier to just use 4 ft tees vs hat channel/rigid x?


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

*dry wall grid*

I have not used much usg but tones of Armstrong. It is a grate grid system. i am old school and started out with hat Chanel. always hang all your wires first. thin win ever possible put all hat Chanel in place thin throw your black iron above In larger rooms lay hat chanel a cross the room on the flour and screw it together, thin pick up and lay across the room screwing on lay out around the perimeter. building cathedral ceiling put a string down the center with coal roll above. Screw three pieces of hat chanel together or what is needed, but wall and cut to string in center bend furring chanel to receive next piece. Ty to coal roll above, you can frame most things, thin put iron in place and level, lay out marks should always be put on coal roll before installing above ceiling if possible. one of the tricks is to hang only enough black iron to get your framework in the air thin install the rest of your coal roll. lots less lay out time. Dry wall grid lay main tee on wall angle mark layout off of the main tee pull main down wall marking lay out marks with the main. tape measure free


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

option 1 for sure Joe

Havent used dwc for ceilings in probably 10yrs or better..

We use 1.5" track at walls and frame grid like a typical grid system...heavier wire and double it up depending on area....as said earlier, check light layout and diffusers..but if changes are needed, it is MUCH easier to do than with dwc...imo


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> is the Rigid X the same as the Drywall Mains used in a USG drywall grid system? Wouldn't it be easier to just use 4 ft tees vs hat channel/rigid x?


Yes it would as it's designed for 4' tees.

Couldn't imagine building a ceiling with Rigid X mains and hat channel...


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Zendik said:


> Yes it would as it's designed for 4' tees.
> 
> Couldn't imagine building a ceiling with Rigid X mains and hat channel...


While the above application was for a large room, and I tend to agree with you, would you not use hat track with a small drop like say a bathroom.


----------

